# Epilepsy in mals



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I often see on breed info sites that epilepsy is very common in Belgian shepherds. I have never seen a mal with it. So just how common is it? Has anyone here had a mal with it?


----------



## Betsie Janson (Jan 2, 2012)

I have seen it in a geriatric Mal.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mals are known to have epilepsy as "a common breed disorder." I think I read somewhere 9% in Mals but 15% in Tervurens, but I don't remember where. Probably a UK study.

The Tervuren is one of the breeds that have been found to have genetic epilepsy (along with GSDs, Dachshunds, Keeshonden, Beagles, a couple others).

A high rate but so far no heritability found: Cocker Spaniels, Collies, Golden Retrievers, Labrador Retrievers, Irish Setters, Poodles, Miniature Schnauzers, St. Bernards, Siberian Huskies, and Wire Fox Terriers. 





Mixes can and do get epilepsy.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

It can occur in Malinois, but I'd say in the last 20 years I've only heard of about 10-15 Malinois who had it, it is much more common in the Tervs and Groens. I think there can be a genetic component to it, since the first 4-5 dogs I'd ever heard of having it were all related, but the others seem more random. 

I have heard of some geriatric dogs developing seizures, I'm not including them in these numbers, in my experience those are side effects of things like tumors or other age related health issues, not true epilepsy.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120323205337.htm#.T2317K2M_rc.facebook


----------

